# Skyler's MAC Porn!



## slowhoney (Dec 2, 2007)

Okay, so, I finally decided to post my collection pictures—labeled just for you. Let me just say, the pictures are so out of date now (they were taken a few months ago) that half the stuff I have is listed here as “not pictured.” Oh, well. I am never taking collection pictures again! I thought it might be a fun project but um, no. It took about two hours to type everything up, about ten or so to set the products up and take pictures, and then a couple more hours for editing because, despite going all out and using a flash umbrella and an SLR, most of the pictures were too dark because I suck.

Before I get any “OMG, YOU FREAK” comments, I do not depot my shadows and I never will. So please, save your breath. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I do not want to carry around palettes or spend time putting together quads every morning. They are small, compact and cute the way they are, kthx. 

My collection is not what I would call “large,” especially compared to the majority of collections I see posted here (hel-lo, MAC_Whore’s collection!). But I have only been collecting MAC for a short period of time, and there are certain things I do not use often so therefore I do not have many (face products, Lipglasses). I wanted to do a money shot with all of it laid out together like Laura/lilviolingrrl did for her collection, but it would have been too much work to organize it all again. Hah. The good thing is, everything in my collection gets good use. Or at least, most of it. I do not buy for the sake of collecting; I buy to wear. After all, it is make-up. Collecting it for the sake of collecting never made much sense to me! 

I have included a couple of my other make-up brand collections but I was too tired of this whole project to include everything. I left out brushes, back-ups, nail polishes (I have a billion), drugstore stuff, NARS, other glitters, cosmetic bags, storage (traincase, drawers), and some other things… so this is mostly ‘my MAC collection.’

Anyway, enough babble. On to the MAC porn! Questions and comments welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*Lipglasses*

Babied Lip Lacquer, Metalphysical Chromeglass, Pastel Polish Chromeglass, Uberpeach Chromeglass, Pinkocrasy Chromeglass, Show Coral Chromeglass, Atmospheric Lipglass, Perky Lipglass, Hothouse Lipglass, Bizaarish Lipglass, Moonbathe Lipglass, Malibu Barbie Lipglass, Happening Gal Lipglass, Wet, Wild, Wonderful Lipglass, Synched Up 3D Glass, Bow Belle Mini Lipglass

Not Pictured: Majestic Lipglass, Contessa Lipglass, Red Romp Lipglass, Crescent Lipglass, Splendid Lipglass, Gentility Lipglass






*Lipsticks*

Row 1 (Bright Pinks and Corals): Orchidazzle, Rocking Chick, Flowerplay, Overrich, Cockatease
Row 2 (Nudes, Golds, Peaches, Browns): Sunmetal, Rubia, Honey Moon, Jist, Thrills, Frenzy, Plastique, Soft Lust, Barely Lit
Row 3 (Reds, Plums, Purples): Burnin’, Rocker, Hipster, Dubonnet, Full Blown, Sundressing, Odyssey, Fast Lane, Mellow Flame, Solar Plum
Row 4 (Pinks): Out to Shock, Pervette, Lingerie, Plink!, Politely Pink, Strange Hybrid, Upluxe, Sweetie, Sweet & Single, Fabby, Hug Me, Fast Play

Not Pictured: Modern Ms., Pink Cabana, Queen’s Sin, Antiquitease, Classy Pink, Festivity, Upnote, Smile, Bare Trance, Gilty Kiss, Her Fancy, Masque, Archtype, La Di Bra, Marisheeno, Astro Chic, Ruling Class, Snob Appeal, Blue Blood, Culture Class






*Lip Products*

Tendertones: Purring, Take a Hint, Softnote, Pucker, Deep Sigh
Lipgelées: Valentine’s, Goldensoft, Lil’Sizzler

Not Pictured: Coquettish Clarice TLC, Daisy Daze TLC, Royal Assets: 3 Tan Lips






*Liners*

T-B: Ultra-Chill Softsparkle, Peacocked Softsparkle, Reflecto Softsparkle, Iris Accents Softsparkle, Mint & Olive Softsparkle, Nightsky Softsparkle, Goldenair Softsparkle, Navy Stain Powerpoint, Handforged Powerpoint
L-R: Feline Kohl Power, Raven Kohl Power, Mystery Kohl Power, Orpheus Kohl Power
T-B: Brassy Fluidline, Silverstroke Fluidline, Sweet Sage Fluidline, Non-Conformist Fluidline, Waveline Fluidline, Haunting Fluidline

Not Pictured: Teddy Eye Kohl, Icon Eyes Eye Kohl, Jealous Kohl Power, Black Karat Kohl Power






*More Liners*

Liquidlasts: Molten Sol, Greenplay, Electrolady, Pop Iris, Aqualine, Blue Herizon
Glitterliners: Pinky Wink, Oxidate, Peacocky, Saucepot (blue), Divine Lime, Glamourgold, Copperfield, Saucepot (purple), For the Boys, Pinkphonic, Mercuric, Post-Punk, Shimmerline, Spunsilver (back-ups not pictured)

Not Pictured: Blitzed Glitter Liner, Pewterpink Glitter Liner






*Bases & Brows*

Shadesticks: Mangomix, Shimmermint, Lucky Jade, Royal Hue, Sharkskin, Sea Me, Crimsonaire 
Paints: Shimma, Graphito, Mauvism, Pixel, Flammable, Base Light
Brow Shaders: Ivoire/Walnut, Malt/Auburn

Not Pictured: Moss Scape Paint Pot, Delft Paint Pot, Indianwood Paint Pot, Electro Sky Paint Pot, Otherworldly Paint Pot, Blacktrack Fluidline






*Pre-Made Quads*

Row 1: Denim Dish 2, Boudoir Hues, 4 Sweetie Cakes, Amazon Eyes, Chromezone 3
Row 2: Well-Plumed, Tease Me…, Dolly Mix, Pandemonium, Thunder Eyes
Row 3: Inventive Eyes, Take Wing, Boy Beauty, Corps De Couleur, Free to Be
Row 4: Beau, Gentle Fume, Smoking Eyes, Colourscheme 3, Laze Eyes
Row 5: Tempt Me…, Summerwear






*Self-Made Quads*

Row 1 (clockwise) 
Quad 1: Au Contraire, Guacamole, Lucky Green, Parrot
Quad 2: De Menthe, Sugarlily, Love-Bud, Meadowland
Quad 3: Mystical Mist, D’Bohemia, Elite, Meadow
Quad 4: Cloudbound, Nighttrain, Espresso, Pink Venus

Row 2 (clockwise)
Quad 1: Little Minx, Living Pink, UD Shattered, Melody
Quad 2: Twillery, Summer Neutral, Olive (WN), Relaxing
Quad 3: Well-Plumed depotted shadows






*Face Products*

Desirous Powder Blush, Other Worldly Sheertone Shimmer Blush, After Dusk Sheertone Shimmer Blush, Ablaze Powder Blush, Fleurry Powder Blush, Petalpoint Powder Blush, Laid Back Blushcreme, Maidenchant Blushcreme, Astray Rays Glimmershimmer, Glissade MSF, Porcelain Pink MSF, Northern Light MSF, Gold Spill MSF

Not Pictured: New Vegas MSF, Pink Swoon Blush, Ring ‘O’ Roses Blush






*Eye Shadows*

(B-T, L-R) Mercurial MES, Quarry MES, Tetonic MES, Lovestone MES, Ether MES, Whim MES, Trés Teal MES, Heat/Element MES

Humid, Rule, Cork, Firespot, Cosmic, Olive Groove, Leisuretime, Waternymph, Mancatcher, Aquavert

Scene, Bronze, Jewel Blue, Deep Truth, Wondergrass, Blue Storm, Overgrown, Black Tied, Cumulus, Print, Stormwatch, Plumage

Tempting, Iris Print, Hepcat, Sketch, Woodwinked, Botanical, Flashback, Blue Absinthe, Carbon, Jeweltone, Blue Edge, Fab & Flashy

Cranberry, Metamorph, Fetile, Femme Noir, Turquatic, Silver Ring, Velvet Moss, Sprout, Freshwater, Fade, Fiction, Romping

Juxt, Retrospeck, Satellite Dreams, Casino, Cloudburst, Goldmine, Thunder, Floral Fantasy, Nocturnelle, Beautyburst, Star Violet, Sushi Flower

Tilt, Moth Brown, Greensmoke, Chrome Yellow, Pompous Blue, Springtime Skipper, Stroke of Midnight, Gorgeous Gold, Amber Lights, Moonflower, Nylon, Streamy

Chillblue, Electra, Knight Divine, Beauty Marked, Trax, Swimming, Patina, Going Bananas, Purple Haze, In Living Pink, Shimmermoss, Rose Blanc

Parfait Amour, Eyepopping, Electric Eel, Sumptuous Olive, Zonk Bleu!, Club, Big T, Antiqued, Suspicion, Bang on Blue, Aquadisiac, Lustreleaf

Not Pictured: By Jupiter MES, Flourishing, Newly Minted, Silversmith MES, Engaging MES, Earthly Riches MES, Mi’Lady MES, Family Silver MES, Satin Taupe, Virgin Silver Metal-X, Pure Ore Metal-X, Goldspice Metal-X, Fusion Gold Metal-X, Pink Ingot Metal-X, Metalblu Metal-X, Cyber Metal-X, 6th Sin Metal-X, Plum Electric Metal-X, Royal Assets Metallic Eyes, Royal Assets Cool Eyes






*Random Stuff*

L-R: Rainy Day Nail Lacquer, Wildfire Nail Laquer, Whirlwind Nail Laquer, Nocturnelle Nail Lacquer, Fireball Nail Lacquer, Select Cover-Up NW15, Prep+Prime Eye Light 

Not Pictured: Water Based Mixing Medium, Eyeliner Mixing Medium, Brush Cleanser, Gold Veneer Nail Lacquer






*Pigment Samples*

The first two piles are MAC pigments and MAC glitters, the others are LimeCrime, Pure Luxe, Fyrinnae, etc.






*Lipbalms/Lipglosses* (non-MAC)

Everything from drugstore stuff, to Sephora, to Pussy Pots.






*Kryolan*

Another high-quality cosmetic brand I adore.






*Urban Decay*

Just some of my Urban Decay stuff!



























I call this my "Personalized MAC Pigment/Glitter Rack."

I have an extremely handy grandfather, Doug, and I approached him in the summer about making me a customized pigment rack. I had searched high and low for one to buy, on eBay and otherwise, but nothing suited my needs (or my wallet). They were either too big or too small, too ugly or too cheap. Since I knew Doug, a woodworker, had made tons of furniture for my family members over the years, I figured a pigment rack would not be out of his range. Of course, he had no idea what the hell a pigment was but he was very willing to make it for me. I wanted something high-quality, sturdy, easily accessible, and something that could withstand my day-to-day use. I wanted to be able to see each pigment colour as well. I gave him a rough blueprint and he ran with it. He measured the cut-outs with an actual pigment jar and I asked for additional spots so that my collection could grow and still fit into the unit.

In the pictures, it is not hanging, but it has two hooks so that you can be mounted on a wall. The doors are frosted glass with wood behind, but that is also hard to see in the pictures. I have my glitters on the left panel and any vials I have sit in the pockets on the right, with all of my regular and PRO pigments in the middle. Because it is all wood (I think pine), it is extremely sturdy. It is by far the best part of my make-up collection. I am a huge pigment and glitter collector, and I really needed something customized for this obsession of mine. My grandfather was able to turn the blueprint into a dream come true and I will never be able to repay him. I am so happy with it and it is so much easier picking colours out in the morning now. Before it was a mess because I had so many that I ran out of space for them, and they ended up in Ziploc bags. It took forever to find anything! This solved all of my storage problems. You can even turn the pigments upside down if you rather the label side than going by colour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Glitters* (right shelf)

Neon 60s, Crystalled Pink, Crystalled Purple, Fuchsia, Purple, Jam Session, Navy, Blue, Light Blue, Turquoise, Jewelmarine, Light Green, Crystalled Orange, Rocking Orange, Crystalled Yellow, Chartreuse, Crystalled Lime, Gold , 3D Gold, Lust Dust, Bronze, Black, 3D Silver, Reflects Pearl, Shimmerati Soufflé, Reflects Blue

Not Pictured: Reflects Antiqued Gold Glitter, Reflects Blue Glitter vial, Marigold Glitter, glitter vials (Absolute Gold, Hottest Pink, Turquoise, Golddrift, Sifted Silver, Grey, Pink, Purplette, Gold Garnish)

*Pigments* (middle shelf)

Lovely Lily, Pink Pearl, Pink Vivid, Accent Red, Pinked Mauve, Cool Pink, Pink Bronze, Revved-Up, Fuchsia, Apricot Pink, Shimmertime, Goldenaire, Lily White, Rose, Melon, Kitschmas, Helium, Bright Fuchsia, Electric Coral, Quietly, Viz-a-Violet, Mauvement, Cornflower, Rich Purple, Violet, Deep Purple, Grape, Nocturnal Plum, French Violet, Entremauve, Smoke Signal, Azreal Blue, Steel Blue, Blue (Rebel Rock), Naval Blue, Deep Blue Green, Teal, Golder’s Green, Chartreuse, Golden Olive, Night Light, Kelly Green, Landscape Green, Emerald Green, True Chartreuse, Copperized, Green Brown, Cocomotion, Tan, Dazzleray, Gold Mode, Coco, Subtle, Jardin Aires, Chocolate Brown, Sunnydaze, Copper Sparkle, Rushmetal, Rose Gold, Gold Metal, Old Gold, Golden Lemon, Off the Radar, Provence, Naked, Fairylite, White Gold, Gold Dusk, Frost, White, Vanilla, Pink Opal, Quick Frost, Silver Fog, Platinum, Softwashed Grey, Soft Washed, Dark Soul, Black Black, Maroon, Sunpepper, Aire-de-Blue, Pastorale, Blue Brown, Copperclast

Not Pictured: Your Ladyship, Gold Stroke, Sweet Sienna, Burnt Burgundy, Forest Green vial, Deckchair


Thanks for looking, guys and dolls! <3


----------



## macface (Dec 2, 2007)

Thats a bad ass storage for your pigments.


----------



## bellasera (Dec 2, 2007)

That is truly amazing.  I'm sitting here looking with my jaw open.  I love the pigment rack too.  You have a very sweet grandpa


----------



## Hilly (Dec 2, 2007)

holy cow! your pigment storage solution is DA BOMB!!


----------



## velvett21 (Dec 2, 2007)

I wish I had a grandpa like that. :'(


----------



## ShexyKristin (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow great collection and Hooray to Doug for that kickass cabinet, that's amazing.


----------



## bebs (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm totally jealous of the pigment rack and wish I could get something like that made for me... wanna share your granda with all of us?

great collection!


----------



## frocher (Dec 2, 2007)

Fantastic collection, I love your pigment cabinet!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow!  First I love your collection & clean and organized everything looks.  Then that pigment storage cabinet is just amazing!  Grandpa Doug is awesome!!!!!


----------



## sitasati (Dec 2, 2007)

holy smokes @ the pigment rack. By the way, what are Pussy Pots?


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 2, 2007)

wowza


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 2, 2007)

omg that bia-tch is BEAUTIFUL..my jaw literally dropped to the floor and I starred at it for like 5 minutes! and then i kepted scrolling the page to see it again.. haha! how long did it take your G-pa to make it? when did you start collecting? you have no IDEA how bad ass your collectio is.. the best one i've seen .. ahh im jealous and envious.. =) i've never heard of kryolan.. where do you get that at?


----------



## nunu (Dec 2, 2007)

love your collection!!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice stuff. I probably will never depot my e/s either! I love that pigment storage!!!!!!!!


----------



## matsubie (Dec 2, 2007)

that storage space is to die for. so jealous.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh my.... god. And that pigment cabinet pretty much takes the cake


----------



## MACisME (Dec 3, 2007)

that is so amazing..


----------



## slowhoney (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandyKisses1018* 

 
_omg that bia-tch is BEAUTIFUL..my jaw literally dropped to the floor and I starred at it for like 5 minutes! and then i kepted scrolling the page to see it again.. haha! how long did it take your G-pa to make it? when did you start collecting? you have no IDEA how bad ass your collectio is.. the best one i've seen .. ahh im jealous and envious.. =) i've never heard of kryolan.. where do you get that at?_

 
Aw, thanks! It took him a few weeks, I think. He worked on it on and off because he has a lot of other projects he does throughout the year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's very awesome, I love it. I started collecting a couple of years ago. And as for Kryolan, it's a German brand but I buy it on eBay from user shrinkle. She sells those palettes I have pictured as well as the individual ones for a fair price. Hope that helps! Thanks again for your comments.


----------



## slowhoney (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sitasati* 

 
_holy smokes @ the pigment rack. By the way, what are Pussy Pots?_

 
They are awesome flavoured lipbalms (vegan and animal-friendly!) with crazy, female-anatomy names.  Here's the site: http://www.pussypuckerpots.com/

They have a list of online retailers and such there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got mine on a random site that I can't remember anymore...


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow, that's an amazing collection !!


----------



## imoutofit (Dec 3, 2007)

Holy crap, that's an amazing storage case for your piggies!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 3, 2007)

that is the best pigment storage ever!!!  it's so gorgeous, no one would suspect that it holds makeup...you're a very lucky girl!


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 3, 2007)

WOW!!! amazing collection


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 3, 2007)

Holy Crap!!  Can I be your best friend who you share makeup with?  Just kidding!  But man!  Your collection and pigment storage unit kicks ass!!


----------



## panther27 (Dec 3, 2007)

I think that is freakin unreal!!!LOVE IT.


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 14, 2008)

omg ur pigment storage rocks! how creative! i love it! and you own kryolan! i love that brand, your the only girl on here that ive seen that owns kryolan too


----------



## duckduck (Jan 14, 2008)

That pigment storage is just beautiful. I am a a bit of an amateur wood-worker, and that to me is just amazing. Also, GREAT stash - thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Marielle001 (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh man, I've been thinking of building a custom storage unit for my stuff. That's a great example! And nice collection as well.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jan 15, 2008)

danngg...that's one amazing setup you got there!


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 15, 2008)

OMG! awesome awesome collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love everything! & that pigment cabinet.. me waaaants!!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 1, 2008)

You do not have a small collection by no means.
I love your pigment rack that your grandfather made, it's beautiful


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 1, 2008)

Amazing collection, I LOVE your pigment holder


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 1, 2008)

Seriously, your grandpa could market those!  I'm sure he'd sell at least a few to the lovelies on Specktra.  I'd pay a premium for a cabinet like that!  Lovely collection!


----------



## NadiaD (Apr 2, 2008)

Beautiful pigment cabinet!! I agree, he should sell them, he'd make a fortune!! Have you told him about all the love its getting online??

Love the collection- I aspire to something like yours as a fellow user rather than collector (Although I feel myself beginning to sway....lol)

Nadiaxx


----------



## datura-noir (Apr 2, 2008)

Your pigments box is so nice ! I want the same !!!


----------



## mince (Apr 2, 2008)

your grandpa did an awesome job!  People would pay good money for one of those!


----------



## ahamoments (Apr 2, 2008)

The pigment storage is amazing, and I love the story behind it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are one lucky girl.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Apr 2, 2008)

i absolutely love the way you present your collection.
everything is all organized and presented in a neat way.
im a total neat freak (just think of Monica from friends) lOl

and then when i saw your pigment rack. oh geez did my eyes
go into a daze ! i envy you i really really do !!
high five to your grandfather for creating that for you!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 5, 2008)

awesome collection and lovely pigment/glitter rack!


----------



## mesopotamian (Apr 6, 2008)

can he be my grandpa too! lol, Awesome collection!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 7, 2008)

the pigment rack takes the cake its so awesome and custom


----------



## gummibalu (Apr 7, 2008)

wow nice collection, and your pigment/glitter collection is to die for!


----------



## meland2lilones (Apr 7, 2008)

absolutely LOVE your pigment storage!!! you have a great collection!!

oh..and i dont like to depot my e/s either..they are too cute


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *velvett21* 

 
_I wish I had a grandpa like that. :'(_

 
i agree


----------



## melliquor (Apr 21, 2008)

OMG... I love your piggies.  I am a piggie junkie and have over 40 but HOLY SHIT... you have tons of them.  I love the storage.  That is wicked.  You have a kick ass collection.


----------



## sincola (Apr 22, 2008)

Your collection is awesome!!! Congratulations on having a grandpa like that, he is very skillful!!


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 22, 2008)

OMG!!! I WANT/NEEEEEEEEEEED your piggie cabinet! Does your grandad want to share his blueprint by any chance???


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 24, 2008)

That Pigment Rack is the most amazing thing I've ever seen!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow. Just wow! 

Amazing collection and I'm drooling over your pigment rack.


----------



## TIERAsta (Apr 24, 2008)

that pigment/glitter storage cabinet is making me so jealous!


----------



## winterwonder (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, that is so weird. My dad made me a veryyyy similar pigment cabinet a few years ago, it's a lot smaller than yours (fits 90) and has a glass door though (I wanted to be able to see them when it was closed and now he took it off so he can etch the MAC logo in it muahahah)! I should take pics and make a post of my collection. I love everything you ownnnn I've been collecting since about 2000 and have probably less than half of that. I recently gave away and sold most of my shadows though.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Apr 26, 2008)

you and your grandfather could make a ton of money by making those shelfs and putting them on the internet for all the gals like you that can't find a good way to store piggies.


----------



## daffie (Apr 27, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE the pigment storage!!!


----------



## plexivixen (Apr 28, 2008)

The pigment storage is very very clever. You have an amazing collection =)


----------



## SuomeaSorceress (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow! What a fabulous collection!
And, like everyone else, I just love the pigments storage cabinet! It's very beautiful!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 15, 2008)

great collection


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 15, 2008)

AH! Pigment Porn!!!


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 18, 2008)

ZOMG. Great Pigment storage. Great collection!


----------



## katexlouise (Jun 19, 2008)

That's a fantastic way to store pigments!!!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 19, 2008)

Bow-chikka-bow-bow!! I love your collection and storage


----------



## eli33 (Jul 28, 2008)

I can't even explain how much I love that cabinet!!! I am also a....well......mac collector and user. I have begged so many people to take on the task of a cabinet like that!  Truly Awesome!


----------



## nleslie (Jul 31, 2008)

Amazing pigment rack!!


----------



## RoxyJ (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slowhoney* 

 
_ Before I get any “OMG, YOU FREAK” comments, I do not depot my shadows and I never will. So please, save your breath. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I do not want to carry around palettes or spend time putting together quads every morning. They are small, compact and cute the way they are, kthx._

 
I'm with you on that, plus I can nevr get my palettes to look nearly as color coordinated as everyone else.
BTW I love your pigment storage, wow!


----------



## naijapretty (Oct 21, 2008)

wow....wow....

that pigment rack is giving me ideas


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 21, 2008)

wow amazing collection!


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Oct 22, 2008)

Best, most organised collection ive seen so far. Stunning!


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 24, 2008)

Stunning collection indeed!


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 25, 2008)

your grandfather is amazing,


----------



## Sophie040 (Oct 25, 2008)

Im in love! Amazing pigment storage


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 27, 2008)

I LOVE your pigment rack. I'm so jealous! My grandfather made lots of things for me, but I never thought to ask him for something like this! You're a genius!


----------



## mymacmenagerie (Nov 19, 2008)

WOW!  I love me some pigs and glits, too...   AWESOME storage!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow, that pigment rack is to die for! 

Fantastic collection!


----------



## 2nigurl (Nov 20, 2008)

OMG!!! love your pigment rack!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 20, 2008)

ahmazing !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i would NOT call this a small collection as u do !


----------



## cupcake123 (Nov 25, 2008)

Your grandfather was so sweet to build you the pigment storage unit.  It is perfect for your awesome pigment collection.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 11, 2008)

ok, the pigment storage? GENIUS. i love it!!!!


----------



## blowyourmind (Dec 11, 2008)

amazing collection! i wish i had a big collection like that!


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 11, 2008)

im  in love.... and you piggie storage is amazingg!


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 11, 2008)

I have never been so jealous over a cabinet before!! Wow good thing you requested that because its gorgeous. Awesome collection.


----------



## drea522 (Dec 12, 2008)

i am in awe! fabulous collection!


----------



## glitterkitten (Dec 15, 2008)

Wowza!  That pigment cabinet is AMAZING!  Your Grandfather could make some big $$$ making those for members!


----------



## icesng (Dec 16, 2008)

The pigment storage rack is awesome!


----------



## Humeira (Dec 16, 2008)

SOOOOOO JEALOUS ...lol great collection !!!


----------



## star_eyed_goof (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow...that's amazing! Lol, I feel like your pigment rack/stash could be considered a holy item!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome!
  	I adore the cabinet!


----------



## meleftie (May 8, 2012)

Wow ... my mouth is on the floor at the pigment rack!!   What an amazing talented grandpa!!!


----------



## Monidoll4u (May 17, 2012)

love your collection!


----------



## anne082 (Jul 10, 2012)

wow my jaw dropped! absolutely love your pigment rack ,what a wonderful grandfather you have ! and that rack should last you a lifetime >3
  	awesome collection!


----------



## dyingforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

nice collection! and good idea to have him make a pigment rack :] it looks really nice.


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 15, 2012)

OMG, that pigment cabinet is seriously AMAZING!  Lucky Girl!


----------

